# clomid sucess stories. please share!



## resque07

I would love to hear your stories. 
I would like to know how many dpo you got your bfp and what your tww symptoms were. 
Was it your first round or sixth.


----------



## babygirlhall

Hi hun :flower:
Im on clomid 100mg, i got a bfp on my second round. I knew i was pregnant before i had a pos test, i felt really tired, sore bbs and just generally felt different (kinda like i could feel all the blood pumping round my body). Sadly i had a mc at 8wks. 
Im now 9dpo on my 5th round praying for a bfp. I got a super faint positive yesterday but going to test again in a few days. This 2ww i have notice increased cm, bit more sleepy, cramps/twinges, sore bbs/nipples.
Hopefully i should know in a few days if im going to get my bfp this month. Gl to you hunni :hugs:
xx


----------



## resque07

Gl to you I hope you get your bfp too.


----------



## Glowbug

More stories?


----------



## Glowbug

Bumo


----------



## dsbeH

I got my bfp on 3rd round of clomid 50 mg. I thought I was dreaming because figured it was going to be a realllly long journey since I have pcos and havent been good about taking metformin and dieting. but happened so quickly on clomid! miracle drug if you ask me.


----------



## SummerLily

we got our BFP on the third round of 50mg ... at 14dpo ... no other symptoms so its completly normal to not experiance anything out of the oridnary !! im now 9 weeks tommorow , with triplets , and still dont have any symptoms but all is well ! xx


----------



## Glowbug

Omg. Triplets!!!!!!

Can you guys tell us what days u took the chlomid?

Thank you!!!


----------



## KALJ_mum

I did round 1 of 100mg 5-9 in September and got :bfp: but miscarried. Then cycle 2 of 150mg 3-9 I again got :bfp: and currently hoping it sticks!!! GL


----------



## honey08

i took it days 2-6 50mg got preg 2nd mth x


----------



## KALJ_mum

Forgot to mention DPO was starting at 7-8DPO!!! I am now 10-11DPO and have a sure :bfp: on two separte digital brands! Go for ultrasound Friday! GL


----------



## SummerLily

Mine was days 2-6 5Omg . Xx


----------



## Damita

Thank you for these stories - my first month just failed (well I ovulated, had good eggs etc. but :bfn: ) and it is nice to see most people get it on their second or third or fifth go :)


----------



## Glowbug

Yes! Thanks guys! I'm on round two. Wish me luck


----------



## Damita

:wave: me too! Good luck


----------



## MegnJoe

Hey hun! I was on Clomid 50 mg for 3 months, in 1 of those months it didnt work, but that was due to a cyst. I then had an hsg and that showed my 2 blocked tubes, then I had a hysteroscopy-it was successful, right tube completly unblocked and left tube a little clogged but workable-and the day of my surgery I started AF, my regular doctor wasnt there, so the replacement one said no to starting clomid again right away after surgery. :( . Surgery was August 30th..my follow up was the 1st of september. Doc ended up giving me 50 mg Clomid in the middle of my cycle, on CD 15..and it made my follicles nice and big! Then i took the hCG trigger to finish the job! >>>> I O'ed on Sept 28th...and got my BFP on Oct. 9 @ 11 dpo!!!!! SO since my tubes were blocked, but then opened Im going to say that "technically" my clomid worked first time around!! My tww symptoms werent very much actually--tired & headaches. Thats about it. Thats my clomid success story< sorry its so long!!


----------



## hoptingfor3

I used Clomid on CD 3-7 and got my BFP at 11DPO on my first cycle. I had been over zealous in symptom spotting in all my TTC months. The month I ended up getting my BFP, the only symptom I had was a stuffy nose. I was convinced it wasn't my month and it was :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just thought I'd bump this up as it's fab to hear of the clomid success stories. I'm 2 DPO, 1st round of Clomid 50mg. Follicle tracking showed I've definitely ovulated & I've got fab lining, so this is going to be the longest wait ever! [-o&lt; x


----------



## Damita

congrats and good luck everyone.

Just had my cycle 21 day blood test and it's just a waiting game..


----------



## flybaby

2009 used 50 mg clomid and on 2nd cycle got pregnant with my daughter. I believe I got my + about 14 dpo. 

2011 used 50 mg clomid and on 3rd cycle - they were going to move me on to femara but the provera didn't give me my cycle so I had to wait 2 weeks at 40 dpo - still. But had one more week to wait. At 46 dpo I got a + the nurses are thinking I o'd 2 weeks later than I should have and instead of being 10 weeks I'm only 8. Unusual as I hadn't had anything strange like that happen the first time. I have an ultrasound in 3 weeks...they wanted me to be far enough along to see everything and get accurate measurements. I'm hoping and praying that this is a "sticky" one. Thanks for listening!


----------



## crazyguider

I was ttc for 2 years and it was heartbreaking 
They put me on clomid and it was on round two that we had success 
We only dtd once that month too and it was too late according to my calculations but it was Dhs birthday! 
When i tested I almost fainted with shock!! 
Emilia is now 9m old and a beautiful little girl!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for sharing ladies, and congrats on your BFP's! Great to hear it's not taking too long on Clomid to conceive! x


----------



## Damita

Congrats! Keep the stories coming :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just bumping to spread a little PMA! :flower:


----------



## Future Mama

I got pregnant on my first round of 50mg clomid cd3-7 in sept but miscarried. I'm on my second round now and hoping it works again!


----------



## MrsPTTC

I'm just having a read back through this thread & see two of you have BFP's! Congrats Damita & futuremama! :dance: 3rd cycle lucky I see Damita! I'm on round 3 now so FXd! Futuremama what round did you get yours on? 2nd or 3rd? x


----------



## hunnybunny29

Hey Ya'll!

I did my first thing of Clomid this past month and just got my BFP today!:happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congratulations hunnybunny!! :happydance: Great news x


----------



## Roxybys

Hello I also took 50mg clomid cd3-7 and on round 3 I got my bfp a few days ago, the best Christmas present I could have asked for. I am also on metformin. I hope this baby sticks!! Good luck and don't give up!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw congrats Roxybys, :happydance: I hope cycle 3 is lucky for me like it was you! x


----------



## Sparklegirl

bump


----------



## AndreaFlorida

You ladies are making me :) I'm on 3rd round of Clomid and I before took it CD 5-9 which I think my OB is kind of off her rocker...I am only a 26 day cycle so this time I called an begged her for another round an she said ok she told me CD 5-9 ....lol I SECRETLY took it night of CD2-6 haha and so we shall see I know I ovulated from both sides.....was in excrusiating pain...maybe it was all worth it I'd never had pain before :) and I had lots of spotting! PRAYING I get my :bfp: on 24th cycle with a deployment from May-October of this year!!! I had HSG in August found left tube was blocked which opened with the dye :)....so praying this time worked!


----------



## MrsPTTC

GL to you Andrea! x


----------



## Damita

guess I am now a success story! Got bfp cycle 3 after they told us that I didn't ovulate that month, turned out I did it later, had my scan today and we have a heartbeat!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww that is so awesome Damita....I remember you from months ago :) glad to see you here again!!! Congrats and enjoy that :bfp: !!!! Praying I get mine soon!!! MRSPTTC lots of :dust: to you :) XOXOXOXOX


----------



## MrsPTTC

Brill news Damita! Congrats again! :dance: x 

Thanks Andrea, same to you :dust: x


----------



## Feb4th2011

Awesome stories ladies! I start round 1 soon!


----------



## Sparklegirl

Feb4th2011 said:
 

> Awesome stories ladies! I start round 1 soon!

me too, what days will u be taking urs??
i take mine cd5-9, just waiting on AF to arrive.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Sparklegirl said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> Awesome stories ladies! I start round 1 soon!
> 
> me too, what days will u be taking urs??
> i take mine cd5-9, just waiting on AF to arrive.Click to expand...

Hi :wave: Sparklegirl! I'm just waiting for AF to arrive as well:) I had some cramping yesterday not much today... If i get all the way to CD 40 (Jan 5) I'm to take a pregnancy test (pointless) and then take provera to induce my period! Then I'll be taking 50mg day 3-7!!!


----------



## Sparklegirl

Feb4th2011 said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> Awesome stories ladies! I start round 1 soon!
> 
> me too, what days will u be taking urs??
> i take mine cd5-9, just waiting on AF to arrive.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi :wave: Sparklegirl! I'm just waiting for AF to arrive as well:) I had some cramping yesterday not much today... If i get all the way to CD 40 (Jan 5) I'm to take a pregnancy test (pointless) and then take provera to induce my period! Then I'll be taking 50mg day 3-7!!!Click to expand...

im also taking sum meds to induce my period & shorten my cycles the start clomid, then on the 12th day of my cycle have to go for a scan to check if i ovulated ... but im just happy to ovulate coz dh is not home anyway ...


----------



## DnJ

i got my BFP on my FOURTH round of clomid, 150mg...SO DONT GIVE UP!!!
i was 5 weeks when i found out because my doc said my levels on day 21 bloods were too low, well he was WRONG!! SO good luck, it will happen!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats DNJ! :dance: Thanks for sharing! x


----------



## MommyH

Hey Feb & Spark, I'm in the same boat as you two :) I have two more days of provera then waiting for the witch to show, and then I will start my first round of clomid 50mg days 2-6!! I am beyond excited to get the show on the road, If I start my period when I think I will then I should be o'ing while Dh and I are on our anniversary in Vegas hehe :) already got my opts and bbt on my list to pack lol


----------



## kcoennen

I was on 50mg, cd 5 - 9, BFP my first round!!!


----------



## Damita

DnJ said:


> i got my BFP on my FOURTH round of clomid, 150mg...SO DONT GIVE UP!!!
> i was 5 weeks when i found out because my doc said my levels on day 21 bloods were too low, well he was WRONG!! SO good luck, it will happen!!!!!!!!

OMG mine said the same thing!! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Damita

kcoennen said:


> I was on 50mg, cd 5 - 9, BFP my first round!!!

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Sparklegirl

kcoennen said:


> I was on 50mg, cd 5 - 9, BFP my first round!!!

congrats :happydance:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Sparklegirl said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> Awesome stories ladies! I start round 1 soon!
> 
> me too, what days will u be taking urs??
> i take mine cd5-9, just waiting on AF to arrive.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi :wave: Sparklegirl! I'm just waiting for AF to arrive as well:) I had some cramping yesterday not much today... If i get all the way to CD 40 (Jan 5) I'm to take a pregnancy test (pointless) and then take provera to induce my period! Then I'll be taking 50mg day 3-7!!!Click to expand...
> 
> im also taking sum meds to induce my period & shorten my cycles the start clomid, then on the 12th day of my cycle have to go for a scan to check if i ovulated ... but im just happy to ovulate coz dh is not home anyway ...Click to expand...

I hope we get our BFP soon!!!:happydance:


----------



## Feb4th2011

MommyH said:


> Hey Feb & Spark, I'm in the same boat as you two :) I have two more days of provera then waiting for the witch to show, and then I will start my first round of clomid 50mg days 2-6!! I am beyond excited to get the show on the road, If I start my period when I think I will then I should be o'ing while Dh and I are on our anniversary in Vegas hehe :) already got my opts and bbt on my list to pack lol

YAY! Vegas is so much fun! I'm so happy to have found you guys! I was feeling overwhelmed doing this with no one to talk to about it! I hope we are as lucky as the other women posting!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Seeing all these BFP announcements has made me super excited to get his show on the road! I do have a couple questions if anyone can help!

- Why are women told to take the Clomid on different days? CD 2-6,3-7,5-9???

- Are you going to use OPK's? or CBFM?

I was also curious as to how long you all have been trying and if you have unexplained infertility, PCOS, etc?

I have PCOS, my cycles have been crazy since June 2010. We thought it was related to working in a very stressful work environment... but after I went on stress leave and eventually quit my cycles didn't straighten themselves out. Ive been anywhere from 26CD-77CD (last month was 30!!) WOOP WOOP!! I feel like AF should be here any day... I was on Metformin from August - November, I took December off as I was experiencing terrible side effects and needed a break. 

I hope Clomid is the answer to our prayers!!!


----------



## Sparklegirl

Feb4th2011 said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> Awesome stories ladies! I start round 1 soon!
> 
> me too, what days will u be taking urs??
> i take mine cd5-9, just waiting on AF to arrive.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi :wave: Sparklegirl! I'm just waiting for AF to arrive as well:) I had some cramping yesterday not much today... If i get all the way to CD 40 (Jan 5) I'm to take a pregnancy test (pointless) and then take provera to induce my period! Then I'll be taking 50mg day 3-7!!!Click to expand...
> 
> im also taking sum meds to induce my period & shorten my cycles the start clomid, then on the 12th day of my cycle have to go for a scan to check if i ovulated ... but im just happy to ovulate coz dh is not home anyway ...Click to expand...
> 
> I hope we get our BFP soon!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

i hope so too :thumbup:


----------



## Sparklegirl

Feb4th2011 said:


> MommyH said:
> 
> 
> Hey Feb & Spark, I'm in the same boat as you two :) I have two more days of provera then waiting for the witch to show, and then I will start my first round of clomid 50mg days 2-6!! I am beyond excited to get the show on the road, If I start my period when I think I will then I should be o'ing while Dh and I are on our anniversary in Vegas hehe :) already got my opts and bbt on my list to pack lol
> 
> YAY! Vegas is so much fun! I'm so happy to have found you guys! I was feeling overwhelmed doing this with no one to talk to about it! I hope we are as lucky as the other women posting!Click to expand...

I hope so too :flower: we have been trying for almost 3yrs & i have always had irregular cycles ... i was told i have pcos & had to lose weight.. but i always had a feeling that it was sumthin else... until last mnth i found out i was not ovulating @ all, my dr finally listened to me & i could get the test done p(progesterone) my level was 0.8 :saywhat: i was so mad @ my stupid Gp for wasting my time :gun: he finally referred me to a gynae & he was very understandin, seems i dont have pcos :happydance: just never ovulated for mnths :shrug: so next cycle i will try clomid to see if i can release a beautiful eggy ... 

lots of :dust::dust: to us


----------



## Sparklegirl

MommyH said:


> Hey Feb & Spark, I'm in the same boat as you two :) I have two more days of provera then waiting for the witch to show, and then I will start my first round of clomid 50mg days 2-6!! I am beyond excited to get the show on the road, If I start my period when I think I will then I should be o'ing while Dh and I are on our anniversary in Vegas hehe :) already got my opts and bbt on my list to pack lol

Good luck :thumbup: & lots of :sex: in Vegas :haha:


----------



## MommyH

Feb4th2011 said:


> Seeing all these BFP announcements has made me super excited to get his show on the road! I do have a couple questions if anyone can help!
> 
> - Why are women told to take the Clomid on different days? CD 2-6,3-7,5-9???
> 
> - Are you going to use OPK's? or CBFM?
> 
> I was also curious as to how long you all have been trying and if you have unexplained infertility, PCOS, etc?
> 
> I have PCOS, my cycles have been crazy since June 2010. We thought it was related to working in a very stressful work environment... but after I went on stress leave and eventually quit my cycles didn't straighten themselves out. Ive been anywhere from 26CD-77CD (last month was 30!!) WOOP WOOP!! I feel like AF should be here any day... I was on Metformin from August - November, I took December off as I was experiencing terrible side effects and needed a break.
> 
> I hope Clomid is the answer to our prayers!!!

Omg I just wrote the longest response ever and it got deleted somehow grrr...here goes again...

I'm not sure on the exact reasons for different cd to take clomid...I have heard it has something to do with your cycle length and what day you O since clomid can cause delayed O. I also have heard that the earlier you take it Your cycle the bigger and greater quantity follies you can get?

I will be using opks, I have read that they can be misleading when you have pcos? but that's my method of madness for this first cycle :)

Dh and I tried for 5 years to get our daughter. We did 3 rounds of clomid the stopped because of the side affects and my moodiness lol and then 3 cycles later conceived her naturally! I think my body just needed a jump start!! They say I have pcos but only the part where I have irregular 1+ year cycles and I don't O on my own. We have TTC #2 for 2 years now, finally just found a new dr that would listen to us and help us the way my old RE did!! 

I have been on Metformin since August Nd no luck with that alone since I don't have a period on my own so I have been taking provera every 30 days to jump start my period and this will be my first month taking provera, Metformin, and clomid....I'm soooo excited!! As bad as its messing with my guts inside already I'm looking forward to hopefully O'ing and getting that BIG FAT POSITIVE ;)


----------



## MommyH

Oh and tomorrow is my last day of provera woohoo!! Never been so excited for the witch to show so I can start my clomid lol


----------



## Sparklegirl

MommyH said:


> Oh and tomorrow is my last day of provera woohoo!! Never been so excited for the witch to show so I can start my clomid lol

mine too, then off to wait for :witch:


----------



## MommyH

Yay!! Looks like we'll be close to being cy buddies! How long after your last provera pill do you normally start to bleed? I'm feeling soooo bloated and crampy today but the last few months it's been 7-10 days after my last pill before she finally showed grrr


----------



## MommyH

You are doing cd 5-9 right? It will be interesting to see the difference in our O days since we are doing different days, I'm doing clomid cd 2-6 :) Sounds like we have pretty similar background stories and cycle length issues, really praying for both of us to get bfp's!!!


----------



## Sparklegirl

MommyH said:


> Yay!! Looks like we'll be close to being cy buddies! How long after your last provera pill do you normally start to bleed? I'm feeling soooo bloated and crampy today but the last few months it's been 7-10 days after my last pill before she finally showed grrr

i have no idea :shrug: its my 1st time using it ...


----------



## Sparklegirl

MommyH said:


> You are doing cd 5-9 right? It will be interesting to see the difference in our O days since we are doing different days, I'm doing clomid cd 2-6 :) Sounds like we have pretty similar background stories and cycle length issues, really praying for both of us to get bfp's!!!

yes i am, im soooo excited to start :happydance: just hope clomid helps, coz my dr is going to try only 2 rounds to see if it helps me to ovulate so im hoping & praying


----------



## MommyH

Sparklegirl said:


> MommyH said:
> 
> 
> You are doing cd 5-9 right? It will be interesting to see the difference in our O days since we are doing different days, I'm doing clomid cd 2-6 :) Sounds like we have pretty similar background stories and cycle length issues, really praying for both of us to get bfp's!!!
> 
> yes i am, im soooo excited to start :happydance: just hope clomid helps, coz my dr is going to try only 2 rounds to see if it helps me to ovulate so im hoping & prayingClick to expand...

Why only 2 rounds?? What is their plan after that?


----------



## Sparklegirl

MommyH said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyH said:
> 
> 
> You are doing cd 5-9 right? It will be interesting to see the difference in our O days since we are doing different days, I'm doing clomid cd 2-6 :) Sounds like we have pretty similar background stories and cycle length issues, really praying for both of us to get bfp's!!!
> 
> yes i am, im soooo excited to start :happydance: just hope clomid helps, coz my dr is going to try only 2 rounds to see if it helps me to ovulate so im hoping & prayingClick to expand...
> 
> Why only 2 rounds?? What is their plan after that?Click to expand...

i need to lose weight :dohh: so im really hoping & praying it works


----------



## MommyH

Sparklegirl said:


> MommyH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyH said:
> 
> 
> You are doing cd 5-9 right? It will be interesting to see the difference in our O days since we are doing different days, I'm doing clomid cd 2-6 :) Sounds like we have pretty similar background stories and cycle length issues, really praying for both of us to get bfp's!!!
> 
> yes i am, im soooo excited to start :happydance: just hope clomid helps, coz my dr is going to try only 2 rounds to see if it helps me to ovulate so im hoping & prayingClick to expand...
> 
> Why only 2 rounds?? What is their plan after that?Click to expand...
> 
> i need to lose weight :dohh: so im really hoping & praying it worksClick to expand...

Yes I need to too, but I'm thankful my dr isn't making an issue of it, I could lose a good 40lbs definitely lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I started AF early morn. of CD 1 and took it night of CD2(almost CD3) to CD 6.....I ovulated at 13dpo....when I took it CD 5-9 I had OV on CD 14 and then other cycle was CD 17....its kind of strange how that works....I duno if you always will or are supposed to Ovulate the same day...and I'm unmonitored cycles :( thanks military...but thankfully seeing a Fertility Specialist very soon! Good luck ladies :) FX for you all! And congrats to those who are pregger ;)


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm on my first round of 50mg clomid to give me a push but no other health issues, fx this does the trick


----------



## Feb4th2011

MommyH said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> Seeing all these BFP announcements has made me super excited to get his show on the road! I do have a couple questions if anyone can help!
> 
> - Why are women told to take the Clomid on different days? CD 2-6,3-7,5-9???
> 
> - Are you going to use OPK's? or CBFM?
> 
> I was also curious as to how long you all have been trying and if you have unexplained infertility, PCOS, etc?
> 
> I have PCOS, my cycles have been crazy since June 2010. We thought it was related to working in a very stressful work environment... but after I went on stress leave and eventually quit my cycles didn't straighten themselves out. Ive been anywhere from 26CD-77CD (last month was 30!!) WOOP WOOP!! I feel like AF should be here any day... I was on Metformin from August - November, I took December off as I was experiencing terrible side effects and needed a break.
> 
> I hope Clomid is the answer to our prayers!!!
> 
> Omg I just wrote the longest response ever and it got deleted somehow grrr...here goes again...
> 
> I'm not sure on the exact reasons for different cd to take clomid...I have heard it has something to do with your cycle length and what day you O since clomid can cause delayed O. I also have heard that the earlier you take it Your cycle the bigger and greater quantity follies you can get?
> 
> I will be using opks, I have read that they can be misleading when you have pcos? but that's my method of madness for this first cycle :)
> 
> Dh and I tried for 5 years to get our daughter. We did 3 rounds of clomid the stopped because of the side affects and my moodiness lol and then 3 cycles later conceived her naturally! I think my body just needed a jump start!! They say I have pcos but only the part where I have irregular 1+ year cycles and I don't O on my own. We have TTC #2 for 2 years now, finally just found a new dr that would listen to us and help us the way my old RE did!!
> 
> I have been on Metformin since August Nd no luck with that alone since I don't have a period on my own so I have been taking provera every 30 days to jump start my period and this will be my first month taking provera, Metformin, and clomid....I'm soooo excited!! As bad as its messing with my guts inside already I'm looking forward to hopefully O'ing and getting that BIG FAT POSITIVE ;)Click to expand...

Thank you soo much for the response! I really nervous about the moodiness... I hope my DH can handle me lol. Did you find that the metformin made you ill at all? I hope you get your BFP really soon! :happydance:


----------



## Sparklegirl

Hey ladies how you all doing??? im just waiting for witch to arrive so i can start my clomid :happydance:


----------



## Feb4th2011

I'm doing pretty good! My AF is here!!!!!!! The last 2 days its been murky brown/purple, but today there was def red blood! I will be taking my first pill on Wednesday!!! I'm scared/nervous/excited all at the same time!


----------



## momwannabe81

I just took my last one


----------



## Sparklegirl

Feb4th2011 said:


> I'm doing pretty good! My AF is here!!!!!!! The last 2 days its been murky brown/purple, but today there was def red blood! I will be taking my first pill on Wednesday!!! I'm scared/nervous/excited all at the same time!

i know right, i feel the exact same, goddluck & lots of baby :dust:


----------



## Sparklegirl

momwannabe81 said:


> I just took my last one

now lets hope u have a beautiful eggy for :spermy: to catch :happydance:
did u experience any "side effects" with clomid
goodluck :hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

Not really, just a little constipated yesterday and today, mood swings (but that might be cause of personal problems). My temp has been going up since starting it but it should settle back down in a few days for Ovulation. Now i just hope to find a sperm donor (having issues with the current one) don't wanna waste this cycle :'(


----------



## IWish

Sparklegirl said:


> Hey ladies how you all doing??? im just waiting for witch to arrive so i can start my clomid :happydance:

Hi how r u? I'm new here so i thought i would share my experience with you.
I took clomid for 4 cycles but didnt work (Pro levels were 1-6.2)(i thought is was because i'm a diabetic, overweight and have PCOS). With my 5th cycle 1/12/11 i walked 1hr a day everyday for 2weeks (starting from day1 of cycle). Pro levels 33.2, cd28 got a Positive and I'm now 4weeks 5day pregnant.

You dont have to lose weight but just start moving more. i think that's what really helped me :)

Baby dust to all:)


----------



## Sparklegirl

IWish said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies how you all doing??? im just waiting for witch to arrive so i can start my clomid :happydance:
> 
> Hi how r u? I'm new here so i thought i would share my experience with you.
> I took clomid for 4 cycles but didnt work (Pro levels were 1-6.2)(i thought is was because i'm a diabetic, overweight and have PCOS). With my 5th cycle 1/12/11 i walked 1hr a day everyday for 2weeks (starting from day1 of cycle). Pro levels 33.2, cd28 got a Positive and I'm now 4weeks 5day pregnant.
> 
> You dont have to lose weight but just start moving more. i think that's what really helped me :)
> 
> Baby dust to all:)Click to expand...

Congrats & happy healthy 9 mnths :happydance: thanks soooo much for the advice (my pro levels 0.8)
so i guess it time to do sum walking :thumbup:


----------



## Sparklegirl

momwannabe81 said:


> Not really, just a little constipated yesterday and today, mood swings (but that might be cause of personal problems). My temp has been going up since starting it but it should settle back down in a few days for Ovulation. Now i just hope to find a sperm donor (having issues with the current one) don't wanna waste this cycle :'(

:hugs: & goodluck


----------



## IWish

Sparklegirl said:


> IWish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies how you all doing??? im just waiting for witch to arrive so i can start my clomid :happydance:
> 
> Hi how r u? I'm new here so i thought i would share my experience with you.
> I took clomid for 4 cycles but didnt work (Pro levels were 1-6.2)(i thought is was because i'm a diabetic, overweight and have PCOS). With my 5th cycle 1/12/11 i walked 1hr a day everyday for 2weeks (starting from day1 of cycle). Pro levels 33.2, cd28 got a Positive and I'm now 4weeks 5day pregnant.
> 
> You dont have to lose weight but just start moving more. i think that's what really helped me :)
> 
> Baby dust to all:)Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats & happy healthy 9 mnths :happydance: thanks soooo much for the advice (my pro levels 0.8)
> so i guess it time to do sum walking :thumbup:Click to expand...


Thank You so much. Glade to be of help.
Hope this works for you and this month is ur month [-o&lt; :dust:


----------



## MommyH

Woo how how exciting ladies! I started my period on New Years Day YAY! Today I took my first pill of my first round of clomid, dr decided to start me on 100mg since we knew from my daughter that 50 didn't make me ovulate...I'm sooo very excited!,


----------



## MommyH

Feb4th2011 said:


> MommyH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> Seeing all these BFP announcements has made me super excited to get his show on the road! I do have a couple questions if anyone can help!
> 
> - Why are women told to take the Clomid on different days? CD 2-6,3-7,5-9???
> 
> - Are you going to use OPK's? or CBFM?
> 
> I was also curious as to how long you all have been trying and if you have unexplained infertility, PCOS, etc?
> 
> I have PCOS, my cycles have been crazy since June 2010. We thought it was related to working in a very stressful work environment... but after I went on stress leave and eventually quit my cycles didn't straighten themselves out. Ive been anywhere from 26CD-77CD (last month was 30!!) WOOP WOOP!! I feel like AF should be here any day... I was on Metformin from August - November, I took December off as I was experiencing terrible side effects and needed a break.
> 
> I hope Clomid is the answer to our prayers!!!
> 
> 
> Omg I just wrote the longest response ever and it got deleted somehow grrr...here goes again...
> 
> I'm not sure on the exact reasons for different cd to take clomid...I have heard it has something to do with your cycle length and what day you O since clomid can cause delayed O. I also have heard that the earlier you take it Your cycle the bigger and greater quantity follies you can get?
> 
> I will be using opks, I have read that they can be misleading when you have pcos? but that's my method of madness for this first cycle :)
> 
> Dh and I tried for 5 years to get our daughter. We did 3 rounds of clomid the stopped because of the side affects and my moodiness lol and then 3 cycles later conceived her naturally! I think my body just needed a jump start!! They say I have pcos but only the part where I have irregular 1+ year cycles and I don't O on my own. We have TTC #2 for 2 years now, finally just found a new dr that would listen to us and help us the way my old RE did!!
> 
> I have been on Metformin since August Nd no luck with that alone since I don't have a period on my own so I have been taking provera every 30 days to jump start my period and this will be my first month taking provera, Metformin, and clomid....I'm soooo excited!! As bad as its messing with my guts inside already I'm looking forward to hopefully O'ing and getting that BIG FAT POSITIVE ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you soo much for the response! I really nervous about the moodiness... I hope my DH can handle me lol. Did you find that the metformin made you ill at all? I hope you get your BFP really soon! :happydance:Click to expand...

The Met made my tummy really upset and still does every time I take it, I literally have to run to the bathroom most of the time, much more looser stools than normal. I hope we both get our bfp's this month!!!


----------



## IWish

hi
i had a MC 2yrs ago. my cycles have always been out of whack. jan 2011 had a chemical pregnancy then dr suggested clomid on days 2-6. tried that for 4 cycle s but pro levels were 1-6. 
i was told to consider ivf but i decided to try 1 more time. this time i took clomid on days 3-7 n got a :bfp:

wishing 2012 is a happy and successful baby making year for all
:dust:


----------



## IWish

MommyH said:


> Woo how how exciting ladies! I started my period on New Years Day YAY! Today I took my first pill of my first round of clomid, dr decided to start me on 100mg since we knew from my daughter that 50 didn't make me ovulate...I'm sooo very excited!,

i hope it works first time round
*fingers crossed*
:dust:


----------



## Sparklegirl

hey ladies the :witch: is here, cant wait to start clomid :happydance: i really hop i ov on clomid, even though hubby is not home :nope:


----------



## MommyH

Yay!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

IWish said:


> hi
> i had a MC 2yrs ago. my cycles have always been out of whack. jan 2011 had a chemical pregnancy then dr suggested clomid on days 2-6. tried that for 4 cycle s but pro levels were 1-6.
> i was told to consider ivf but i decided to try 1 more time. this time i took clomid on days 3-7 n got a :bfp:
> 
> wishing 2012 is a happy and successful baby making year for all
> :dust:

Congratz


----------



## Feb4th2011

I got my BFP! First round of Clomid! I just can barely believe it....


----------



## Damita

Congrats


----------



## MommyH

Again I'm soooo happy for you Feb!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Feb4th2011 said:


> I got my BFP! First round of Clomid! I just can barely believe it....

Congratulations! :happydance: H&H 9 months. You lucky duck it working first time :thumbup: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Bump!


----------



## jade1982

Was on depo for almost 15 years, been off it for 8 months last shot was March 2011. On 1st round of clomid CD 3-7 started on the 24th of Feb 2012. Praying I get a sticky bean this month.

:dust::dust Baby dust to all ::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

FXd for you! :witch: is on her way to visit me so I'll be starting clomid cycle 6 any day! :wacko: The statistics for the first 3 month are really good :dust: x


----------



## hoping23

Bump! :winkwink:

I just read through all of your posts and it really makes me feel like there's hope. We've been trying for 18 cycles and today is CD5. Clomid 3-7 this is round two. I have 3 large cysts so they seem to be causing a problem. 

Would love to hear more stories or details in your BFP journeys!

Thanks ladies.


----------



## shelly72ri

Bfp -7dpo!! 1st month clomid 100mg 5-9(clomid challenge) woohoo!


----------



## shelly72ri

hoping23 said:


> Bump! :winkwink:
> 
> I just read through all of your posts and it really makes me feel like there's hope. We've been trying for 18 cycles and today is CD5. Clomid 3-7 this is round two. I have 3 large cysts so they seem to be causing a problem.
> 
> Would love to hear more stories or details in your BFP journeys!
> 
> Thanks ladies.

I have a 4cm cyst on my right ovary- sooo hopefully yours dont intefere with getting a bfp!!


----------



## hoping23

shelly72ri said:


> Bfp -7dpo!! 1st month clomid 100mg 5-9(clomid challenge) woohoo!

:thumbup:
Congrats on your BFP!!!!!!!!!
I'll be 36 in August and he'll be 34 next week... I love hearing success stories for women our age! H&H 9 months to you! :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly22

I'm on my 2nd round of clomid. 50mg cd5-9 1st cycle BFN. 100mg cd5-9 this cycle. I also had an HSG done in the beginning of Feb. I praying the combination will give my little eggy some help!! 

Fx for my BFP later this week! :coffee:

Good luck ladies!

Any more clomid success stories??


----------



## Damita

Congrats Shelly :happydance:


----------



## Charisse28

I got pg on the 1st round of 50mg w/DS and I had been taking MET for 1 month prior. 2yrs later got pregnant on 100mg but m/c. Now I am back on clomid 7 years later for the TTC#2 again. I am on CD8 of taking it and my ovaries feel like they are being pinched every few minutes after I take it. I was prescribed 100mg CD3-9 but doing 3-8 because my Dr. only wrote the prescription for a total of 12 pills. Hoping and praying for a sticky bfp around my DS's birthday! GOOD LUCK AND BABYDUST!:dust::dust:


----------



## Roembke88

SummerLily said:


> we got our BFP on the third round of 50mg ... at 14dpo ... no other symptoms so its completly normal to not experiance anything out of the oridnary !! im now 9 weeks tommorow , with triplets , and still dont have any symptoms but all is well ! xx

are those triplets a result from clomid!!!??


----------



## wonderstars

Loving these stories as I start Round #2! Keep 'em coming ladies!


----------



## Roembke88

im on my first round of clomid. CD 19 and 2dpo according to opk. fingers crossed!


----------



## MrsPTTC

I posted on this thread a few times when I was TTC. Well I finally got my BFP last week on clomid round 8 so there IS hope if it doesn't work at first :) x


----------



## hopingfor4

I got my BFP after 4 rounds of clomid, I was on 100 mg when I concieved. Good Luck.


----------



## MiasMum

Im onto round 4 ... month 27 ttc :cry:


----------



## Charisse28

Almost 12 years since I had my son and I'm still waiting for a sticky bfp...


----------



## MrsC10

Hey!! :wave: I conceived on my first round of Clomid 25mg after 4 years of TTC. I have PCOS and ended up having to go private to get answers and the medication I needed xx


----------



## Mom2sam

I conceived ds on 11th cycle of clomid 50mg i think it was cd3-7 & that cycle i also used preseed & took epo was last cycle on ir before they were going to refer us for iui.


----------

